# Thailand wants tech/internet experts



## Thai Bigfoot

Thailand has announced a visa program that is intended to attract tech/internet experts to immigrate.

Supposedly, it will make getting a one year visa easier to obtain if you are that expert. If you can start, work for, or manage an internet company, and desire to relocate here, you may want to check out the specific requirements.


----------



## eastwind

Can you post a link?


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

It was reported in in a couple of newspapers. My suggestion would be to follow the Bangkok Post to see how it develops. Progress, such as this, is agonizingly slow in Thailand.


----------



## MikeBangkok

Where can I find more inf on the requirements?


----------



## MaryneKoslo

I have seen the same information.
Thailand is actively looking for IT experts, tech experts, engineers, etc.

It seems like they don't really want you there most of the time, but this is an exception ahah.

Anyway, I guess this is a very good opportunity. Especially if you are american, as I believe that the minimum salary is around 80 000, which is way enough for this country.


----------



## Mathieularoche

Yeah, Thailand is definitely the place to be right now if you are a tech expert. Authorities are willing to get you out there, and you will end up enjoying a standard of living that you would never get in a Western country. 

Decent salary + sun + beaches + excellent street food + cheap massages= heaven on earth ahah


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

Just don't ever, as in NEVER, fall in love and get married!


----------



## Mathieularoche

Thai Bigfoot said:


> Just don't ever, as in NEVER, fall in love and get married!


 that's a good point man ahah


----------



## Bahtnam

MaryneKoslo said:


> I have seen the same information.
> Thailand is actively looking for IT experts, tech experts, engineers, etc.
> 
> It seems like they don't really want you there most of the time, but this is an exception ahah.
> 
> Anyway, I guess this is a very good opportunity. Especially if you are american, as I believe that the minimum salary is around 80 000, which is way enough for this country.



Would that include mechanics and CDL HOLDERS?


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Bahtnam said:


> Would that include mechanics and CDL HOLDERS?


No. Plenty of Thai mechanics and drivers.


----------



## KruAshley

It will be interesting for the digital nomad community. I wonder what will quality one for the visa.


----------



## Old_Monkey

Thai Bigfoot said:


> Just don't ever, as in NEVER, fall in love and get married!


Too late for me 🧟‍♀️ 😭


----------



## LogosYu18

I think it is called SMART VISAs that is available now. There are 3 or 4 different types. You may check out with the Thai Embassy or Thai Immigration Office for more details.


----------



## brucery728

Yeah, two of my friends work in CM. Plenty of opportunities for tech jobs there so this is good news.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

Things have changed dramatically. Thailand is now becoming anti-tourist and expat.


----------

